# Bioidentical Hormone Therapy while nursing?



## boogiebearlove (Jul 10, 2008)

I have a number of minor health problems and some more serious mental ones, and instead of tradition depression medication I am hoping to get a referral to see someone about bioidentical hormone therapy. I have a couple of friends that have used it with great success for their mood swings. I'm wondering though if I can take this sort of treatment while breastfeeding. I have already asked my doctor about "hormone therapy", and she said that I couldn't while nursing. But now I know that I don't want regular hormone therapy, I want the bioidentical form. Is there a difference in terms of safety while nursing? I am still nursing my 1 year old with no plan to stop any time soon. Thank you for any help!


----------



## PatioGardener (Aug 11, 2007)

I think it depends on the type of hormones. For example, estrogen is naturally low in BFing moms, so an addition of estrogen will likely dry up milk.


----------



## jessadam (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm wondering if you found any more information on this. I have also been advised to start taking bio-identical progesterone for severe PMS mood-swings (which I never had before giving birth), and I'm still breastfeeding my almost-2-year-old. The psychiatrist I saw is researching whether it's safe to use during breastfeeding, but she hasn't gotten back to me yet. Did you decide to start the therapy and keep nursing?

Thanks.


----------



## boogiebearlove (Jul 10, 2008)

I have been told by a few different people at the hormone therapy location I'm going through that it is safe, and that the only reason I might not want to do it is because my hormones are different while I'm nursing, so when I stop nursing my needs will be different. I'm thinking of starting anyway and just changing when I need to, because my mood is a disaster. However, you have to wait until you have a period, and that's why I haven't been able to start yet. If you are looking into it, find somewhere and ask if they can do the testing if you don't have your period back.


----------

